# Litter Box With Paper Towels



## Drapingdrop&Thistle (Dec 19, 2015)

I use paper towels for Thistle's bedding, but every night, he takes the paper towel into his hideout. I always thought of it as a potty on the go. There is some pee on it in the morning, but I was wondering if sleeping with that will make him sick? I take it out every morning, but he is consistent.


----------



## Xogabii (Dec 9, 2015)

No he should be fine as long as he doesnt try to eat it because he can chock but i doubt it, as long as the paper towels are tiny pieces he will be fine


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

No it isn't going to hurt him. A whole piece is safer than shreds. If you change it every morning, try making it slightly damp when you put it in. As it dries, it will form to the box and hopefully stay there better. If he uses the box throughout the day, I wouldn't recommend it because you don't want him chilling. 
Another option is give him a piece of paper towel to have in his hide out. Then he may not feel the need to take his litter pan paper to bed with him.


----------



## Drapingdrop&Thistle (Dec 19, 2015)

OK, I will try that tonight thank you. I'm glad it's not going to hurt him. I do use a whole piece, but he claws at it during the night, and in the morning it is shredded. Would it be like a toy for him since he does that?


----------



## MissMartialArts (Jul 3, 2015)

I used paper towels as litter for less than a week because of that same issue! He never ended up using them, always just sleeping with them, silly boy! I used critter litter with pheromones for a bit to get him used to using a litter pan, and now I just use a big ol bag of absorbant bedding as litter (I use liners for his cage so he does know the difference) but I don't think the papertowels would make him sick, just be careful he doesnt start to ingest it


----------

